
Margaret Dayhoff Brought Modern Computing to Biology - webmaven
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/how-margaret-dayhoff-helped-bring-computing-scientific-research-180971904/
======
pseudolus
In a previous posting of the article I mentioned that Wikipedia offers a
somewhat more detailed background of her personal life and contributions [0].
It's a shame that she passed away at a relatively young age (57) before she
saw the impact of her work. [0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Oakley_Dayhoff](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Oakley_Dayhoff)

